# Anyone keep Moss Ball (Chladophora aegagropila)?



## vealboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I currently have a moss ball in my community 55 gal, and have noticed that it has lost its healthy dark green color and appears unhealthy. Does anyone here have experience with this plant, and if so suggest a course of action to reverse it poor appearance? :-?


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

this wont really help much but i have had one of these and it was cool for the first week but then i lost some color then the fish ripped it up. After getting ripped up it looked like it was doing better... im not sure on how to keep it green but i have bits and pieces hiding and they seem to be fine.


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

do you have the moss ball in a cichlid tank? generally most plants with a few exceptions don't do well in cichlid tanks, be it because of the water(pH and hardness) or he fish munching on it.

i have 8 of them and 6 are in a heavily planted tank with co2 and fertilizers...the other 2 are in a tank that is kinda planted..lol..i don't run high light or any co2 or ferts on that tank.

might want to try adding some flourish excel to the water, by the directions on the bottle.

let me know if this helps or if you have any other questions.

belle


----------



## ben1988 (May 2, 2009)

are these a solid mass of moss or is it growing around something?


----------



## vealboy (Jul 27, 2009)

briansbelle said:


> do you have the moss ball in a cichlid tank? generally most plants with a few exceptions don't do well in cichlid tanks, be it because of the water(pH and hardness) or he fish munching on it.
> 
> i have 8 of them and 6 are in a heavily planted tank with co2 and fertilizers...the other 2 are in a tank that is kinda planted..lol..i don't run high light or any co2 or ferts on that tank.
> 
> ...


The moss ball was in the cichlid tank, but I moved it to the q-tank, where I grow plants for the main tank. Upon closer inspection I determined the moss ball was beyond reviving. It was pretty chewed up by the fish and had taken on a gray-ish green color.

Once in the q-tank, it began to fall apart, so I made an executive decision, and took it out, never to return to any tank. I did dry it out before discarding it.


----------

